# He's home...!



## CurlieKatie (Sep 12, 2012)

Can't believe it!!

He's everything I could have hoped for and we're smitted already 

He was nervous on the drive home (to be expected) but the minute we brought him into the house he's just made himself at home!

He's kept us all busy playing with his (numerous!) toys.. done a few widdles on various floors (but when caught has finished them off outside!) and has done a little poop too - in the garden!!
He's had a drink but only had a couple of mouthfuls of food (what the breeder was feeding him), hoping it's just because there's too much going on at the minute for him to stop and eat properly..! Least he's had something.

Not sure he seems too keen on his crate though..! He seems a real people puppy so think he's gonna struggle on his own... we may be in for a noisy night until somebody gives in..!

Here he is earlier:








"I am no trouble at all  "

And here he is now.. crashed out fast asleep with his head on his teddy..! 








Bless!

I should be crashing out too as sadly I have to be at work tomorrow but I just can't yet... Want to keep looking at him! Very jealous of my boyfriend who gets to spend all day with him.. Even though puppy-business control is a very tiring..!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Aww bless him, he's adorable!! Jasper too is a people puppy, loves cuddling and playing but will settle at bedtime in his crate and if we go out. He's 10 weeks now. I do go down to let him out to the toilet but as time has gone on toilet visits in the night are becoming less. I don't talk to him though! Good luck xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Oooh I have been thinking of you this afternoon!! So happy that theo is home safe and sound! He is totally lovely!! 

Your first day sounds v much like mine with Binks, lots of play, little food and v little interest in the crate, but don't worry the night was totally fine! 

Enjoy your little fluffy face and just think of how excited you will be tomorrow at work and what a lovely welcome home you will have


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

OMG.... Getting ever so broody xxx


----------



## xxxxxxxxhantsmummy (Mar 12, 2012)

He is totally gorgeous x


----------



## CurlieKatie (Sep 12, 2012)

Thank you everyone!! I think he is lovely but I am very biased  haha



JasperBlack said:


> Aww bless him, he's adorable!! Jasper too is a people puppy, loves cuddling and playing but will settle at bedtime in his crate and if we go out. He's 10 weeks now. I do go down to let him out to the toilet but as time has gone on toilet visits in the night are becoming less. I don't talk to him though! Good luck xx


Think I will put my boyfriend on toilet duty tonight...! How many times would you suggest we go down?? I'll be up at 6 for work and we weren't planning on leaving him until 12 tonight... (need more cuddles first! Hehe). Would a half time break be ok or does he need to go every hour??
Worried as there seems to be so much conflicting advice out... Some say stay with him all night, others just for toilet breaks, others not at all..! I don't know which one to do  Guess I'm just gonna have to wait and see what happens at bedtime and take it from there..!



Duckdog said:


> Oooh I have been thinking of you this afternoon!! So happy that theo is home safe and sound! He is totally lovely!!
> 
> Your first day sounds v much like mine with Binks, lots of play, little food and v little interest in the crate, but don't worry the night was totally fine!
> 
> Enjoy your little fluffy face and just think of how excited you will be tomorrow at work and what a lovely welcome home you will have


Aww thank you!  I'll definitely be counting down the minutes until home time tomorrow..!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

He is so cute!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I'd suck it and see, I let them out if they cried in the night, to go to the loo,quietly no light on then back to bed. But I can see the argument that that could encourage them to bark for you, but mine only needed one toilet break in the short term... But 12 til 6 he might be ok, see how well he settles to start with tonight. Good luck xx


----------



## CurlieKatie (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks Donna 



wilfiboy said:


> I'd suck it and see, I let them out if they cried in the night, to go to the loo,quietly no light on then back to bed. But I can see the argument that that could encourage them to bark for you, but mine only needed one toilet break in the short term... But 12 til 6 he might be ok, see how well he settles to start with tonight. Good luck xx


Thank you for the advice  Hope am tough enough to ignore his cries if he starts as soon as we put him in the crate..! Have a feeling I may be begging my boyfriend to drag it upstairs at some point soon...! Keeping my fingers crossed he might surprise us and settle ok. Have read so many success stories about using crates on here I hope we can be one of them!


----------



## Dazzlegirl (Sep 30, 2012)

He is gorgeous . He looks just like the little girl I'm getting in 13 sleeps! Hope you have a settled night.


----------



## CurlieKatie (Sep 12, 2012)

Aw thank you  I thought that when I saw the picture you posted of her! 

Just about to see if we can stir him now for a last play session to tire him out before bed... Fingers crossed!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

What a wee doll! Dont be nervous . . you will both do fine!! Play it by ear, crying as soon as you put him in the crate needs to be ignored . . after 3-4 hrs he may need a toilet break! And you're right. there are lots of different options, as you get to know your puppy it will get better . . be strong!! Good Luck


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh Theo is absolutely gorgeous... Unbelievably cute 

Hope your first night goes ok and most importantly...enjoy puppyhood ... It doesn't last long enough...

Oh and lots more pics please 

xxx


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> I'd suck it and see, I let them out if they cried in the night, to go to the loo,quietly no light on then back to bed. But I can see the argument that that could encourage them to bark for you, but mine only needed one toilet break in the short term... But 12 til 6 he might be ok, see how well he settles to start with tonight. Good luck xx


I'm with you wilfiboy, I just went down when he needed to go no talking, toilet then straight to bed, the wake ups are becoming less not more so he must just be barking for the toilet rather than attention! He woke up too early this morning so I put him out then back to bed but I left him to cry as I knew he didn't need the toilet. He soon settled.

Hope all went well on your first night with gorgeous theo x





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Hope night número uno went well!!!


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

awww, he is soooo cute! Enjoy your puppy days!


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

He's a little beauty


----------



## Dazzlegirl (Sep 30, 2012)

How did the night go?


----------



## CurlieKatie (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks everyone! 



Dazzlegirl said:


> How did the night go?


It went great! Much better than I was expecting..! Hope it wasn't a one off!! We popped him in his crate and he cried a little at first but only quietly.. and then settled down and that was it, didn't hear a peep all night..! When I got up at 6 he'd done a wee and 2 poops in his crate on his puppy pad at the front, so I felt bad he'd been to the toilet in it but I guess that is what the pad is there for and he obviously wasn't too bothered about going outside as he didn't wake us so I guess as long as he's happy, we are 

Fingers crossed for same again tonight! It was so lovely seeing him when I came home from work today... he just seems to have fit into our lives so well already


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Total result well done theo!! Fingers toes and other things crossed for tonight


----------



## CurlieKatie (Sep 12, 2012)

Duckdog said:


> Total result well done theo!! Fingers toes and other things crossed for tonight


Haha thanks! He's currently dosing on my foot at the min awaiting the last min doodle-dash to try and tire him out before bed again..!


----------

